# whoopie sling



## bayard (Dec 10, 2011)

can you make your own sling at home.i would like to make a7/8 or 1 inch dia. i do not see them in baileys.k


----------



## Iustinian (Dec 10, 2011)

if you have the splicing equipment, and know what you are doing, then yes, you can make your own. Asking that question automatically disqualifies you from the pre-requisite: "knowing what you are doing" hahahaha. Splicing new rope is easiest btw, and to copy the whoopie slings you have seen you will have to finish them with a "back splice".


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

This is Nerex, simular to Tenex. Its dynamic tree cabling rope, 3/4 inch, boast around 20k tensile, cost is just over a buck a foot. You can see I could have easily started my own whoopie sling supply store but I perfer the regular old eye sling so i just made a couple for myself and left it at that. The splicing was very simple, I don't know if you could even call it a splice. The tools I used are right there. The blue handled thing is sold with the Nerex and that's an arial from a car, I don't know which model. Light, strong, dependable, cheap, easy. Kinda like my... nah she ain't cheap and certainly not easy.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 10, 2011)

This method using the blue handled thingy








You end up with this







In the first pic I just ran one end through the middle. I did sew it in position to keep it from falling out when its not under load. The thread doesn't have to be anything special.


----------



## imagineero (Dec 10, 2011)

A whoopie sling is one of the easiest things to make. Splicing the eye is the hardest part, use some 7/8" double esterlon. As another poster noted, new rope is easiest to splice, and larger rope is also easier than small diameter. Search google for the sampson/yale websites which have videos on splicing, and also youtube. Off the top of my head I think double esterlon is a class 2 double braid splice. Make sure you check though!

You dont need any special tools, a coat hanger, small diameter screwdriver and some duct tape work just fine. Watch the vids a few times before trying it, and test test test before use. Be sure to finish your eye splice with a whiplock.

Shaun


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 13, 2011)

This guy is the king of splicing. Give him a call if you want him to make yours.

https://sites.google.com/a/splicesbynick.com/www/


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 13, 2011)

I picked up 70 ft. of unused 5/8" Amsteel on ebay for under a buck a foot. I wacked it in two and spliced up a couple woopies. I don't know what the spliced strength is but Samson rates 5/8" Amsteel at 52,800 so I never worry about it. I thought the long tail would get in the way but I've used it all summer and that hasn't been the case. I used a long bury on the eye splice so I'll sometimes have to use a double wrap on smaller dia. stuff. At around 10 lbs. per hundred feet it's light and it adjusts like butter.
Phil


----------



## bayard (Dec 13, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the help.i will see if some one local can help for the first one.k


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 14, 2011)

Why is it called a whoopie sling?


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 14, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> Why is it called a whoopie sling?


It was invented in China in 1893 by a guy named Whu Pe.
Phil


----------



## Bobby Lee Wayne (Dec 14, 2011)

Small Wood said:


> It was invented in China in 1893 by a guy named Whu Pe.
> Phil


Was he a tree guy?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Dec 14, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> Was he a tree guy?



Yup, worked for a guy named Lu Pe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 14, 2011)

Bobby Lee Wayne said:


> Was he a tree guy?


Kind of. He thought of the idea when looking at a chinese finger trap so he "spriced" up some single braid. He was the owner of Pe's Trees, but they also did landscape, lawn care, gutter cleaning, aluminum siding, driveway seal coating and junk cleanup and hauling. If you don't believe me check Wikipedia.
Phil


----------



## bootboy (Jan 24, 2012)

This guy makes it simple and easy. If you don't have a real fid, on Samson's website they have listed lengths for full and short fid lengths for every diameter. 1/2 is 11" for full fid, and 4.7" for short fid. watch the video a few times, get your stuff together and then follow step by step. I spliced 1/2 DB in about 10 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UghIS9xdiDw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bootboy (Jan 24, 2012)

I also make my own whoopies and loopies because 1/2 or 5/8 tenex is dirt cheap by the foot and you make them to your own specs. For an eye in tenex you just do a simple Brummell splice. God bless YouTube


----------



## VA-Climber (Jan 25, 2012)

treemandan said:


> This method using the blue handled thingy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

